# The New Car Is Here!!!!



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

This is the best car I have ever owned! 

I can't believe it's really here!! I called the dealer Wednesday to ask for the Vin so I could work on my insurance. She told me the car should be on the truck that afternoon! Called Thursday, got my $$ together, drove to South Bay BMW and picked her up. I LOVE THIS CAR


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Congrats. :thumbup: Who was your salesperson?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Most excellent! :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Congrats!!*

It truely is a great car! How is yours optioned?

I've had mine for about two months. I can't stop smilin!

BobD


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Congrats. :thumbup: Who was your salesperson?


Ellen Montgomery, she was great. Easy going, no pressure.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Fireman3 said:


> It truely is a great car! How is yours optioned?
> 
> I've had mine for about two months. I can't stop smilin!
> 
> BobD


six speed, Nav, HK, Xenon, Width Adj. seats, Premium Package. The only option I wish I had added was the park distance. It's not so easy to see out the back and judge how much room you have. I am sure I will get used to it, but hopefully before I scratch my nice white bumper


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey that looks familiar  

Enjoy, and just wait until the break-in period is over.......it gets waaay better


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeeee Hawwwwwwwwww !!!!!!!  

1200 miles & higher rev's....whoa baby !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daytonaviolet (Jan 30, 2004)

16hr Day said:


> This is the best car I have ever owned!
> 
> I can't believe it's really here!! I called the dealer Wednesday to ask for the Vin so I could work on my insurance. She told me the car should be on the truck that afternoon! Called Thursday, got my $$ together, drove to South Bay BMW and picked her up. I LOVE THIS CAR


great! time for some mods..


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> This is the best car I have ever owned!
> 
> I can't believe it's really here!! I called the dealer Wednesday to ask for the Vin so I could work on my insurance. She told me the car should be on the truck that afternoon! Called Thursday, got my $$ together, drove to South Bay BMW and picked her up. I LOVE THIS CAR


Congrats!!! What kind of pricing did South Bay give you, if you don't mind
me asking? Hey, I see you went to BMW's school of parking:thumbup:. j/k

Enjoy the car!!


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

sky said:


> Congrats!!! What kind of pricing did South Bay give you, if you don't mind
> me asking? Hey, I see you went to BMW's school of parking:thumbup:. j/k
> 
> Enjoy the car!!


I have friend who knows the GM at the dealership so that helped, but I got 1,300 off sticker. Welcome to LA. :dunno:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

daytonaviolet said:


> great! time for some mods..


I want your wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> This is the best car I have ever owned!
> 
> I can't believe it's really here!! I called the dealer Wednesday to ask for the Vin so I could work on my insurance. She told me the car should be on the truck that afternoon! Called Thursday, got my $$ together, drove to South Bay BMW and picked her up. I LOVE THIS CAR


Very nice :bigpimp:


----------



## outpost22 (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice ride. Just got mine last Sunday. 

Worst part is I only got the 330 CI "broken in" about 2 months before we traded it, now we gotta do the "break-in" all over again  

patience..patience...patience... :angel:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

outpost22 said:


> Nice ride. Just got mine last Sunday.
> 
> Worst part is I only got the 330 CI "broken in" about 2 months before we traded it, now we gotta do the "break-in" all over again
> 
> patience..patience...patience... :angel:


even keeping it under 5500 RPM and 105mph, I have to say this car is STILL FUN FUN FUN!! :thumbup:


----------



## moscat (Jun 16, 2004)

wow, white looks freakin hot...congrats, :thumbup:


----------



## fredh (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats... love ALPINE WHITE...


----------



## hsmith (Dec 10, 2003)

BEST car EVER. Enjoy you new M3!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Beautiful :thumbup: , Alpine White looks great.


----------

